# Looking for a fast,stable kayak that can.....



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a yak that can handle my 260lbs and still be fast,stable,and track well.I know that everything is a compromise.I fish in mostly the sound,bay,flats and rivers.I was told that i'm pushing the weight limit of my tarpon 120 and should be looking at a ride 135.I want something that can handle chop and some rough water without alot of slap.Are there any other yaks that i should be looking at?Any opinions?thanks!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well if you want fast the OK Big is out of the question...lmao! I will say this...its as stable as land...well almost. From what I have heard and paddled once, Malibu has some high capacity boats that are pretty stable but you don't give up as much in the speed department. Whenever I do get another yak... I might eye one up myself.

MYT


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Tarpon 120 is rated at 350 pounds, so you're ok in that regard. It is 30 inches wide for a 12 foot boat, so it's got great stability, but not great speed.
The Ride 135 on the other hand is 13 1/2 feet long, 32 inches wide and has a rated capacity of 400 pounds. It's SUPER stable because of the pontoon type hull. It's also a bit faster than the Tarpon 120.

I really like the Tarpon series, especially the 140 and 160 models. Both are longer and narrower than the T120 so you gain a good bit of speed with only a small sacrifice in stability.

If you want to be REALLY quick go with a Pungo 140. It 's a sit in, so it's not the "coolest" kid on the block, but it's a great fishing platform. Just don't plan on taking it BTB because of the large open cockpit.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Fast for a SOT+can handle some rough water = Tarpon 160. 

I weigh 280. T160 works well for me. I think about if I weighed what I should (220 or so), how fast it would be. :redface: Back on the treadmill.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Either the tarpon 140 or 160 should be a good fit I'm 6'3'' and 220 - 230 and I love it. If you can get the 2009 or newer model its a much dryer ride too.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I weigh 247 lbs and have a Ride 135. Ask O Shin Rin and ToddF if it's a fast boat. I may pick up a 16 footer in the future for those longer paddles out to the islands, CBBT.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Stability is also a HUGE factor with this yak! I stand and fish quite a bit. 6'2", 247 lbs.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Manta Ray 14 or tarpon 140 is my vote and Im 6'3 265 they handle big water with ease and faster than anything else in thier class


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Was going to get the Big Game too but rented it couple of times and changed my mind and got the Trident 15 rated 500-550 lb. think the Trident 13 is rated @ 450 lb.
I like the T15 on water but it is kind of awkward handling on land but I think the T13 would be good on both land and water.Best bet is to try some out at and paddle first.
2011 Ocean Kayaks are getting better seats I heard.


----------

